# USAR > AD In-service applicant



## Derex8 (Nov 3, 2017)

Good Afternoon all, 

This has been 2 yrs in the making but I'm finally making steps towards my goal. I recently got accepted to go active duty, under the current Prior Service Business rules for E6. I ship on January 16th, 2018 to Ft. Sill for 16 weeks. My question is how soon can I drop a packet for special forces?  Is this something that I can put in for while at AIT or will I have to wait until I arrive at my initial duty station? 

Does anyone know if there are SF Liasons/recruiters located on Sill? From what I can gather online it looks like Ft. Carson is the POC/recruiting station for that AOR. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## CDG (Nov 3, 2017)

What research have you done on your own?  Have you contacted the SORB?  How about the Ft. Carson POC?  We get people coming on here all the time asking questions that are easily answered if they take the initiative to help themselves.  It may be a one off for you, but when we see the same thing over and over, it gets old.


----------



## Derex8 (Nov 3, 2017)

Earlier this year I was at Ft. Bragg for some training and I visited the recruiting station their on base. I wasn't able to sit down with anyone but I finally made contact with someone over the phone. They at the time, told me that I can apply as soon as I hit active duty.  I'll definitely reach out to the Ft. Carson location. I was more so looking for firsthand experience from someone who has went this route. If they could share how easy or hard it was, did their command/unit give them a hard time, how long did it take to get an approval for SFAS, etc..


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2017)

Hold it...  You're an E6 and haven't been to AIT?  WTF. over.  Or are you reclassing into another MOS?


----------



## Derex8 (Nov 4, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Hold it...  You're an E6 and haven't been to AIT?  WTF. over.  Or are you reclassing into another MOS?



Sorry I need to better explain my situation. 

I’m currently serving in the Army Reserves and have been for 14 years now. I decided a year ago that I wanted to pursue active duty. I sat down with a recruiter and we started the process. So hear I am now ready to enlist come January. Under the current PS Business rules I’ll keep my current rank and will have to reclassify to CMF 14. 

My plan is once I’m on Active Duty I want to apply for SF ASAP preferably before I hit my first duty station. I don’t want to avoid any roadblocks if possible. That’s why I’m inquiring on how soon I can apply for SF once I’m in.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2017)

So, you're reclassing to ADA with the switch to AD/RA, and hoping for a chance at SFAS soon afterwards.  I believe ADA is an undermanned CMF with retention clauses, you may have to spend 2 years in the CMF to fulfil your commitment before putting in a packet.  You may want to check it out.


----------



## Derex8 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yup spot on! That was what I was afraid of but not sure. I guess I’ll find out once I hit AD. 

According to the SOF site I can attend SFAS but if selected I must return and complete out a year of my first assignment. 

My situation is definitely a unique one. I spoke with the virtual recruiter center that deals with SOF but the guy I spoke with was absolutely no help at all and was speaking out his ass. He friggin told me that I was to old to apply for SF and I’d have to get a waiver for my rank.  

WTF!?!?!?!? I’m pretty sure the in service rules read 36 as the age cutoff and E7 with no more than 12yrs TIS.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2017)

You will need a waiver for TIS.


----------



## Derex8 (Nov 9, 2017)

Update: 

I was able to get in contact with a SF recruiter. He told me I won't be able to apply until I hit my first duty station. Until then I'll continue training. 
My TIS is a bit tricky from my understanding the only time that counts is my AFS which only accumulates to 2 1/2 yrs out of the 14 yrs I've been in the reserve. That's how USAREC factored my time for enlisting Active duty.


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2017)

Derex8 said:


> Update:
> 
> I was able to get in contact with a SF recruiter. He told me I won't be able to apply until I hit my first duty station. Until then I'll continue training.
> My TIS is a bit tricky from my understanding the only time that counts is my AFS which only accumulates to 2 1/2 yrs out of the 14 yrs I've been in the reserve. That's how USAREC factored my time for enlisting Active duty.



You've been in long enough to know things are waiverable. Go to your first duty station, kill it there, and keep applying. Please keep us posted, someone may be in your shoes someday and could use your knowledge/ experience.

Good luck.


----------



## Derex8 (Feb 4, 2018)

Update:

So far so good! I got in contact with the SF liaison/recruiter the first week here and he was extremely helpful. He told me to start my SF packet now and once I get my projected duty station, to get in contact with the recruiter for that area and forward my packet to him. That way once I hit ground at my first duty station I'll be G2G.

I already had part 1 of my SFAS physical. I go in for part 2/follow up later this month. I'm doing 2 a days, regular pt coupled with my own workouts.  I scored a 298 on my initial APFT 84 PU/ 77 SU/ 13:30 2 mile. I need to knock a minute off my run to have a 300 in the 17-21 age bracket.  The good thing is my AIT is 16 weeks and 3 days, so I've even more time to increase my physical readiness.

Workout/Study/Eat/Sleep/Repeat!!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 7, 2018)

ATs, deployments, mobilizations or whatever other AD time you had while in the reserves gave you 2 1/2 years TIS and you got to keep E6? 

Make DAMN sure you have that in writing signed in blood...


----------



## Derex8 (Sep 15, 2018)

Update...

So here I am 18 days out from SFAS. It’s almost surreal, as I’ve been chasing this for over 2 years now. 

I did in fact keep my rank and TIS as far as pay is concerned. I obviously made it through AIT. Near the end I was projected to go to Fort Hood but was able to secure Airborne orders and rerouted here to Bragg. 

Lol I dropped my packet with SORB Day 2 of post processing before even checking into or with my unit. 

Finally received my ATRRS reservation 2 weeks ago for class 01-19. Excited and anxious, this has been a long and rocky road. 

All I can do from here is have faith, that everything I’ve done will not only get me through selection but be successful.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 15, 2018)

Derex8 said:


> Update...
> 
> So here I am 18 days out from SFAS. It’s almost surreal, as I’ve been chasing this for over 2 years now.
> 
> ...





Outstanding. You've come a long way. Keep us posted on your progress through the pipeline...and good luck!


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sep 19, 2018)

We will be rooting for you!


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 19, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## DZ (Sep 20, 2018)

Derex8 said:


> Update...
> 
> So here I am 18 days out from SFAS. It’s almost surreal, as I’ve been chasing this for over 2 years now.
> 
> ...




Good luck! Don't suck.


----------



## Derex8 (Mar 23, 2019)

Ok so second times a charm I guess! It’s been a long and hard road full of failures and setbacks but I’m finally happy to report that I made it successfully through. 

Class 04-19
Selected 
18E 
Team week, team week, team week! I can’t harp on that enough for anyone prepping for selection. Callous your mind and body for the onslaught that is team week. You’ll have guys dropping left and right up till the very last day. 

Now the real work begins I report for the Q Aug 10 and my start date is Sept 1.


----------



## DZ (Mar 23, 2019)

Derex8 said:


> Ok so second times a charm I guess! It’s been a long and hard road full of failures and setbacks but I’m finally happy to report that I made it successfully through.
> 
> Class 04-19
> Selected
> ...


Congrats future nerd. Good luck with the road ahead.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Derex8 said:


> Ok so second times a charm I guess! It’s been a long and hard road full of failures and setbacks but I’m finally happy to report that I made it successfully through.
> 
> Class 04-19
> Selected
> ...


Well done. Keep at it.


----------



## StandUpToFight (Apr 15, 2019)

I just wanted to add, in case anyone else finds this while searching, I had a similar situation. 
I had 10+ years in the reserves by Summer 2016. I came to selection via the National Guard, and kept my rank and MOS as an E6. I Just missed the waiver period for TIS on my second attempt at selection (although the stories change on waiver enforcement for the NG soldiers). My pipeline looked like this:
*Inter-component transfer, it took 5 months leaving the USAR to Contract with UTANG
*4 months drilling, conducting SFRE events, I hit SFAS after 6 months in the guard. 
*21 day non-select, 12 month return date, class 08-17. 
*Refit, retrain, and attended SFAS again at 18 months after non-selection. I was selected in class 03-19
*Currently awaiting Airborne, 7 months out of selection. Q begins in Fall. 

I can reaffirm, push yourself on Team Week, harder than you think you can.


----------

